# INFP music? :P



## LucyTheDreamer (Apr 10, 2015)

If your an INFP, what songs/artists do you like to listen to? I like the killers, Eddie Vedder, Rebecca sugar, Regina Spektor, Mekila, and josh rouse. Also, feel free to express your music choices even if you aren't an INFP!


----------



## HalfThracian (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm an LII in Socionics (Logical Intuitive Introvert with focus on Ti)
But the song is quiet contradicting to my type.


----------



## HalfThracian (Jan 4, 2015)




----------

